# Composers or Celebrities "eccentricities , rareties ,curiosities , manias , etc.. "



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

*Composers or Celebrities "eccentricities , rareties ,curiosities , manias , etc.. "*

someone knows eccentricities habits , curiosities about classical music , composers or celebrities ?

For example I remember in the movie " Oceans twelve " a millonarie art collector has the habit after dinner listening Beethoven Eroica , everynight at the same time ... this anecdote is probably not true, but I looking for something real anecdotes like this. Another example, Hittler favorite pieces , or composers manias ... etc.

Thanks ,

* if there is very long story ... you can write only a few keywords and I can search it on 
google like " Mozart and Tea ..." Hitler - Wagner " something like this.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you for your thread. But I really don't quite understand your question, comment. So I am not sure how I can help.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Thank you for your thread. But I really don't quite understand your question, comment. So I am not sure how I can help.


----------



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Thank you for your thread. But I really don't quite understand your question, comment. So I am not sure how I can help.


ok , I try more simple :

Excentric habits or manias of celebrities or musician composers , related with classical music.


----------

